# EditorPart sichtbaren Bereich ermitteln



## Vayu (27. Mrz 2009)

moin moin, 

ich bin hier am verzweifeln. ich möcht mir hier n eigenen editor basteln für mein eclipse.
und ich versuch jetzt rauszukriegen wie die angezeigte höhe ist.

ich kriege bei

getBounds() getClientArea() etc immer ne Höhe von 70xx pixeln zurück ... das ist ein bisschen viel zu hoch 

das dumme ist mein TreeViewer den ich in den editor reinpappe der wird dann halt auch so hoch. Ich möchte aber dass der TreeViewer mit Ende der sichtbaren Ebene auch endet und seine scrollbars einschaltet.

Weiss das jemand Rat?

danke im voraus,
Vayu


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mrz 2009)

Dafür brauchst du doch keine Bounds, das erledigt der LayoutManager.


----------



## Vayu (29. Mrz 2009)

eben leider nicht 

der TreeViewer wird immer bis Pixel 75xx durchgezeichnet, sprich über die Grenzen des Editors hinaus (es wird auch keine Scrollbar angezeigt)


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mrz 2009)

Na weil mit deinem Layout was nicht stimmt.


----------



## Vayu (2. Apr 2009)

sorry ich komme da grad nicht mehr zu ... war krank und jetzt ist stress auf arbeit  ich meld mich wieder wenn ich wieder zeit für das projekt hab.


----------

